# Looking for help identifying my simplicity



## simplicitykyleb (Apr 25, 2020)

So ive recently bought what i thought was a 3415 S. Im fairly new to the tractor world so disregard my ignorance on the subject please. In doing my research i see that the 3415s had a 15 horse engine in it and mine has a 16 Horse engine i believe. Also it looks like my tractor is the hydro-static model. not a shuttle trans. this was on the engine. it has an identification sticker but i cant read a thing off of it. 326431 0127-01 7308241. i really cant find anything linking that number to anything. ill try this again with some better pictures but i thought id give it a shot and see if anyone could recognize some things. Im thinking i have a 3416h and the hood was just swapped with a 3415 s . thanks for the help


----------



## simplicitykyleb (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

*326431 - 0127-01* *7308241*

_*326431*_ is the model # for a 320000 series 16 HP Briggs engine.

_*0127-01*_ is a type # available for a Simplicity Sovereign 3416H (Hydro) 990871. Model years built 1973 & 1974

_*7308241 *_is the serial # for a 1973 tractor

(3rd link down for chassis parts diagram) 
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/326431 0127-01 

http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/002/8/0/2808-simplicity-3416h-engine.html


----------



## Rustyoldjunk (Dec 28, 2012)

A side note.
The 320000 series engines were rated at 14,15 and,16hp over the years.


----------

